# Money Maker



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

Hi, Haha, About 6 months ago me and a friend decided we wanted to build computers and sell them.. So were gona post a log of our builds here. Haha, Hardest part is gona be finding a seller. We'll probably look around local companies first and try them.

Model 1!​
*CPU:* Intel CPU Celeron D347 3.06GHz 533FSB LGA775 512Kb Cache inc. Fan Retail (3yr Manufacturers Warranty) £31.98

*Hard Drive:* 120GB Seagate Hard Drive ATA100 £29.96

*Memory/RAM:* Elixir 1GB DDR2 667 PC5300 240PIN £21.73

*Motherboard:* Asrock 4CoreDual-VSTA motherboard LGA775 VIA PT880 Quad/Core 2 Extreme / Core 2 Duo PCI-E ATX £39.89

*Graphics Card:* Sparkle GF 7100GS 128MB DDR2, PCI-E, DVI, HDTV Out, Retail £24.32

*Case:* MD 219 Black/Silver midi tower 400W +audio +USB ATX £18.15

*Optical Drives:* NEC Optiarc AD-5170A-0B Black 18x DVD ±RW/RAM DL oem (Drive only) Sony NEC Optiarc £18.60


*Total:* £184.63 - Not bad at all, Will probably manage to sell for around £250 atleast.


Please post all your comments and ideas .


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

Linux?


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

Oops, Forget to add OS Umm probably Xp or Vista Premium


----------



## d44ve (May 16, 2007)

what about PSU? (nevermind... I see it there)

Monitor?

Keyboard, Mouse, Speakers?


----------



## d44ve (May 16, 2007)

are you trying to sell these to company's or are you going to company's asking them to sell them for you?


----------



## Zero Cool (May 16, 2007)

you cannot beat DELL at cheap PCs, they get lower prices for the products and sell them for only little more.  I'd go for selling Super PCs


----------



## Sasqui (May 16, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> you cannot beat DELL at *cheap* PCs, they get lower prices for the products and sell them for only little more.  I'd go for selling Super PCs



Prob want to hit all sides...  also factor in the time and effort of post-sale technical support, you're bound to have lots of it.  Make up your own "Geek Squad" and charge for it.


----------



## d44ve (May 16, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> Make up your own "Geek Squad" and charge for it.




Thats where the money is at, not the hardware.

We charge 175 hr for tech support to our clients. Mind you, these are not your average home user. We build & support networks for 100+ users


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

Haha. Ok thanks for the tips, Yeah i will probably go for super pcs, But my dads got a couple of friends who will want to buy average pcs. . Btw what you mean by tech support, Like you come in and fix it? and also 175 USD and hour?


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

Dell's just cheap 'cause they probably have the highest purchase volume. But upgrading Dell machines is quite iffy, at least/especially for the lower end.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

Those PCs would be borderline average.


----------



## d44ve (May 16, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Those PCs would be borderline average.



Barley even that


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

Yeah. So your saying i should look at building Super PC's that most retailers dont offer?


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

Oo btw quick question can i fit a Intel CPU Pentium 4 D 915 Dual Core 2x2.8GHz 800FSB LGA775 2x2MB cache Retail inc fan (3yr Manufacturer Warranty) on my mother board with 1 LGA775 Socket?


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

No. I think we're saying there isn't going to be much money no matter what you build, until you become so big (like Dell) that you get crazy cheap prices on parts because of the volume discounts. Dell gets Windows very cheap, as do the other big integrators. You could maybe do barebones systems and let customers fend for themselves for an OS.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

ArabTanksta said:


> Oo btw quick question can i fit a Intel CPU Pentium 4 D 915 Dual Core 2x2.8GHz 800FSB LGA775 2x2MB cache Retail inc fan (3yr Manufacturer Warranty) on my mother board with 1 LGA775 Socket?



Yes. The chip is still one chip.


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

Yeah but then, Packard Bell is still boxing up computers for a good £600-700 in my local PC World, with only 1GB RAM and 3GHz proccessors


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

I didn't say their cheaper parts reflect in their selling prices. 

Bigger margins. You won't get margins like that unless you can really schmooze people. You might be better off doing custom builds, that way you can make everyone happy and use good parts because people will have a budget. You can also confer with them, maybe convince them to upgrade to something, get more money out of them, etc. The more "higher-end" a build will be, the more a customer is willing to pay for it.


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

So that means its 5.6 GHz for only £50, Also it should work on a 1066MHz max bus speed motherboard with socket LGA775?


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

Wait, where'd you get 5.6GHz?


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

Haha, Kk. Yeah, But they get huge profit, People pay horendous ( Is that how you spell it ) for the computers regardless of the volume license discount, Packard bell are still making a good 100% on their computers, I care if i barely make 25% haha. But i think i should go with super pcs till i can afford to do bulk s*it ones


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

2.8 + 2.8 = 5.6 Doesn't it? Lol, Thats what some website told me bout dual cores


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

ArabTanksta said:


> 2.8 + 2.8 = 5.6 Doesn't it? Lol, Thats what some website told me bout dual cores



I'm not sure if that's how it works exactly.


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 16, 2007)

Oh dang, Haha i wana find out. But, Do you by any chance know the benfit of dual core proccessors?


----------



## d44ve (May 16, 2007)




----------



## bruins004 (May 16, 2007)

ArabTanksta said:


> 2.8 + 2.8 = 5.6 Doesn't it? Lol, Thats what some website told me bout dual cores



WTF  
Dude read more about computers and dual cores.
That is not how a dual core CPU works.

Its like 2 12V rails on a PSU.
You dont just add up the amps and there is your total.

I would suggest learning more about computer components.
Also, I doubt many people would buy from a 13 year old


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 16, 2007)

What isn't a benefit of dual core?


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 17, 2007)

Haha, Dw. Said that stupidly, Haha, Should have read bout dual core Hyperthreading thing


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 17, 2007)

Btw when you say super computers, Am i looking at like 6GBs of RAM, 2TB's of HardDisk space, Dual Core Proccessor etc?


----------



## Zero Cool (May 17, 2007)

ArabTanksta said:


> Btw when you say super computers, Am i looking at like 6GBs of RAM, 2TB's of HardDisk space, Dual Core Proccessor etc?



nah, just 1kGBP computers, you earn alot more profit from selling those


----------



## Agility (May 17, 2007)

No....Super computers are computers with the latest hardware that has a good combination of hardware and can overclock well too.


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 17, 2007)

But Zero, Who would i sell a 1,000 GBP computer to lol?


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 17, 2007)

Hows This then 

*CPU:* Intel CPU Pentium 4 D 915 Dual Core 2x2.8GHz 800FSB LGA775 2x2MB cache Retail inc fan (3yr Manufacturer Warranty) - £51.88

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 SKT 775 P965 Chipset PCI-E, DDR2, SATA2 GB LAN, 8ch Audio, USB2, ATX - £66.51

*HardDisk:* 2X 500GB Western Digital ATA100 7200rpm 16MB cache Hard Disk Drive oem - £152.52

*Graphics Card:* ATi Radeon X1550 512MB PCI-E DVI, TV Out Oem - £47.24

*Case:* Aspire Dreamer II Blue Midi tower 400W PSU 2x LCD fans +USB +Audio ATX -£49.29

*Optical Drives:* Lite-on LH-20A1P-12C Black 20x DL DVD +/-R/RW RAM oem + software £18.19

*Monitor:* 22" Cibox C2201 Widescreen TFT Monitor Black/Sliver 5ms speakers 1000:1 3yr Manufacturer's Warranty - £163.31

*Speakers:* Cyber Acoustics CA-3001UK 3piece Subwoofer and Sat Speaker System -£15.31

*Mouse and Keyboard:* Cyber Acoustics CA-3001UK 3piece Subwoofer and Sat Speaker System - £22.51

*Total:* £624.39

How much you reckon i could fetch for that?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 18, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> you cannot beat DELL at cheap PCs, they get lower prices for the products and sell them for only little more.  I'd go for selling Super PCs



Zero, here in australia, you can beat dell for cheap pcs... in UK, I think its the same story.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2007)

ArabTanksta said:


> Hows This then
> 
> *CPU:* Intel CPU Pentium 4 D 915 Dual Core 2x2.8GHz 800FSB LGA775 2x2MB cache Retail inc fan (3yr Manufacturer Warranty) - £51.88
> 
> ...



Absolutely nothing, if it was to a smart buyer... horrible CPU and video card is only useful for a HTPC.
The kind of people who are after a cheap media box, arent the kind to go for flashy cases and excessive hard drive space. You've got a strange mix of hardware.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 18, 2007)

ArabTanksta said:


> Oh dang, Haha i wana find out. But, Do you by any chance know the benfit of dual core proccessors?



Bsically multi-tasking and Video encoding benefit the most.
For a single application to benefit from dual core it has to be multithreaded ie it can utilise both cores to run the application. However this is not that abundant, and thus a fast single core is still a viable alternative these days. However I say get dual core. Compared to my 2.2Ghz Pentium M, this 2.79Ghz 4600+ X2 is lightning fast at running multithreaded stuff that I do, plus multitasking which I do alot. Its a real benefit in my opinion, but it depends on what you use your computer for. I'm always running more than two strenuos things at a time. Oh and its horrendous.

For a really interesting column on dualcores and multi threading, go to www.custompc.co.uk and search for "threads will roll," its in the columns section.


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking to get Dual Core, As many dual core users rave about amazing gaming from them.. So far as ive seen. But then Mussells says its a rubbish CPU :S


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 18, 2007)

Btw mussells that was a idea for a Gaming Pc, Not a cheap thing haha


----------



## Darknova (May 18, 2007)

ArabTanksta said:


> Btw mussells that was a idea for a Gaming Pc, Not a cheap thing haha



Gaming PC? Jeez....

I would have gone with a Core 2 Duo and a 1950 series graphics card...not that poor video card and CPU...


----------



## ArabTanksta (May 18, 2007)

Haha, True


----------



## Zero Cool (May 19, 2007)

did all my posts dissapear?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 19, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Zero, here in australia, you can beat dell for cheap pcs... in UK, I think its the same story.



That is very true for the UK. they are overpriced BS


----------



## Zero Cool (May 19, 2007)

nvm my posts appeared again 



theonetruewill said:


> That is very true for the UK. they are overpriced BS



Here in Czech Republic cheap PCs (dell etc) are very very cheap, Vista ready for 200 quid (no screen mouse or keyboard)


----------

